# Federung wann ein- und ausschalten?



## Peddel (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Habe mir ein Occasion Fully angeschafft, ein BMC Fourstrouke 02, Jahrgang 06. 
Bis jetzt bin ich noch nie Fully gefahren. Wie macht Ihr das mit der Hinterradfederung, ist die immer "ein" oder schaltet ihr die z.B. beim Rauffahren aus?

Danke für eure Inputs.

Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## Axas (2. Mai 2010)

ich benutze den lockout nur wenns stundenlang eine passstrasse hochgeht oder so. ansonsten immer die federung offen. 

und du kannst das machen wie du willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felix_2302 (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo!
Für normale Waldwege z.B. benutze ich das lockout nicht, wenns aber wirklich steil wird oder auf längeren geteerten Auffahrten stelle ich den Dämpfer gerne starr... Ist bei mir irgendwie Gewöhnungssache geworden!

Probiers doch einfach mal aus 

Gruß,
Felix


----------



## Helius-FR (2. Mai 2010)

Ich fasse weder Gabel noch Dämpfer an. Zumal beide keinen Lokout haben 

Einmal eingestellt das Fahrwerg und so bleibt es dann...


----------



## snoopz (2. Mai 2010)

Ich würde sagen, das kommt sehr aufs Gelände, das Rad und Deinen Fahrstil an. Im Allgemeinen denke ich aber, daß man nicht auch noch Energie im Dämpfer verlieren will, wenn man am Limit bergauf kurbelt. Verstellbare Plattformen wie Propedal bei Fox sind ganz angenehm, weil man die Härte einstellen kann - auf 1 kann man damit auf einem normalen Waldweg ohne Probleme hochfahren, ohne bei jedem Schlagloch mit den Zähnen zu klappern.


----------



## eminem7905 (2. Mai 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Ich fasse weder Gabel noch Dämpfer an. Zumal beide keinen Lokout haben
> 
> Einmal eingestellt das Fahrwerg und so bleibt es dann...



aber hauptsache was hinschreiben. völlig hirnrissig 


ich sperre den hinteren dämpfer eigentlich nur wenns steil berg auf geht, ansonsten bleibt er offen. na ja und wenns irgendwo schnell gehen soll, dann bleibt er auch zu, sonst geht zu viel kraft verloren.


----------



## flyingscot (2. Mai 2010)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> aber hauptsache was hinschreiben. völlig hirnrissig



Wer im Glashaus sitzt ... 

Ich sperre den Dämpfer auch nicht, auch im Uphill nicht. Das hängt aber wie snoopz schon sagte, sehr vom Fahrstil und vom Bike ab. Bei meinem Fahrstil wippt mein Bike praktisch nicht, daher geht auch keine Energie verloren. Aber gerade bei etwas anspruchsvolleren, wurzeligen oder steinigen Uphills bleibt das Hinterrad mit offenem Dämpfer sehr schön am Boden.

Wer allerdings gerne und häufig im Wiegetritt fährt muss die Dämpfer normalerweise blockieren, da dann sogut wie jedes Bike pumpt.


----------



## Helius-FR (2. Mai 2010)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> aber hauptsache was hinschreiben. völlig hirnrissig
> 
> 
> ich sperre den hinteren dämpfer eigentlich nur wenns steil berg auf geht, ansonsten bleibt er offen. na ja und wenns irgendwo schnell gehen soll, dann bleibt er auch zu, sonst geht zu viel kraft verloren.



Immer Locker Sportsfreund. 

Der Fragensteller wollte wissen wie "wir" das Handhaben.
Das schließt wohl auch die Möglichkeit mit ein das jemand nicht ständig an seinem Dämpfer Rumfingert...


----------



## Peddel (2. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Werde mal versuchen, so wenig wie möglich an den Dämpfern rumzufingern.

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## woodmonkey (2. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich halte es im moment so:

Anstiege asphaltiert - Poplock und ProPedal rein
Anstiege im Gelaende - alles offen


----------



## -Wally- (4. Mai 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Wer allerdings gerne und häufig im Wiegetritt fährt muss die Dämpfer normalerweise blockieren, da dann sogut wie jedes Bike pumpt.




Hi zusammen,

öhm...kann es sein, dass sich gerade ein guter Viergelenker, bzw. teilweise auch die modernen Dämpfer besonders dadurch auszeichnen, dass ich die obige Aussage nicht bestätigen kann? 
Ob ich an 100mm CC Flitsche, 150-180mm Enduro/Freerider oder 230mm Downhiller denke, mit all diesen Geräten habe ich viel Erfahrungen sammeln können und sobald ein runder Tritt da ist oder ich im Wiegetritt reintrete...spätestens dann wippt da nichts mehr und Plattformen hab ich da nicht unbedingt aktiviert.
Lock-Out habe ich früher mal benutzt, fand ein funktionierendes und aktives Fahrwerk dann aber doch angenehmer und habs ab da als Spielerei abgetan, aber ich denke das muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden.

Gruß,
Wally


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (4. Mai 2010)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> öhm...kann es sein, dass sich gerade ein guter Viergelenker, bzw. teilweise auch die modernen Dämpfer besonders dadurch auszeichnen, dass ich die obige Aussage nicht bestätigen kann?



Ich besitze hier zwei gut konstruierte Viergelenker und die wippen beide im richtigen Wiegetritt. Es gibt allerdings einige Firmen, die ein automatisches Lockout verbauen (z.B. die Brain-Dämpfer von Specialized). Dort sollte -- wenn es denn funktioniert -- kein Wippen im Wiegetritt auftreten.



-Wally- schrieb:


> und sobald ein runder Tritt da ist oder ich im Wiegetritt reintrete...spätestens dann wippt da nichts mehr


Für mich ist runder Tritt und Wiegetritt mehr oder weniger gegensätzlich.


----------



## dubbel (4. Mai 2010)

ich kenne kein fully auf diesem planeten, dass im wiegetritt NICHT wippt.


----------



## Strampelmann (4. Mai 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich kenne kein fully auf diesem planeten, dass im wiegetritt NICHT wippt.



So ist es.


----------



## Sithlord77 (7. Mai 2010)

Ich würde Strampelmann recht geben wollen. Es sei denn die Dämpfer sind knochenhart eingestellt.
Konstruktionsbedingt muss ein Fully im Wiegetritt "wippen", wobei wippen nun eine Definitionssache ist.

Ich fahre derzeit ein Hardtail und komme dennoch (etwas gestresster) unten an. Ein Fully verzeit die ein oder andere falschen Linie und "bügelt" so einiges weg. Ein Hardtail verzeiht weniger und verlangt eine saubere und richtige Linie.

Also: Wenn ein Fully dann meistens alles offen.

Great´s
Boris


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. Mai 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Immer Locker Sportsfreund.
> 
> Der Fragensteller wollte wissen wie "wir" das Handhaben.
> Das schließt wohl auch die Möglichkeit mit ein das jemand nicht ständig an seinem Dämpfer Rumfingert...


 
Verstehe Deinen ersten Post aber auch nicht.
Die Frage ist, wer seine Federungen wann blockiert. Wenn jemand die Funktion nicht besitzt, ist posten so ziemlich überflüssig. Wenn jemand fragt, wie man eloxierte Rahmen pflegt, schreibe ich ja auch nicht, daß ich nichts besonderes nehme da ich keinen solchen Rahmen habe.


----------



## RetroRider (9. Mai 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Verstehe Deinen ersten Post aber auch nicht.
> Die Frage ist, wer seine Federungen wann blockiert. Wenn jemand die Funktion nicht besitzt, ist posten so ziemlich überflüssig. Wenn jemand fragt, wie man eloxierte Rahmen pflegt, schreibe ich ja auch nicht, daß ich nichts besonderes nehme da ich keinen solchen Rahmen habe.



An meinem Hardtail lasse ich übrigens auch konsequent die Finger vom Dämpferlockout.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montageständer (9. Mai 2010)

dann sage ich auch mal was dazu
also ich benutze lockout funktionen eigentlich fast gar nicht. ausser geteert in verbindung zu steilen bergauf.
ich stehe den lockouts auch ein wenig skeptisch gegenüber. wenn man das lockout nämlich aktiviert dann gehen die schläge ja ungedämpft auch auf lager, führungbuchsen, dämpferaufnahmen (auch der rahmen im bereich der aufnahme des dämpfers) usw. . nun denke ich aber mal das diverse parts eines fullys und auch der rahmen aber eher darauf ausgelegt sind das sie nur "abgefederte" stöße aushalten müßen.
folglich haben leute, jedenfalls ist das meine beobachtung auf der arbeit, die viel mit lockout fahren doch recht häufig mit ausgeschlagen dämpferaufnahmen, führungsbuchsen un den gabeln, angeschlagene lagern usw zu kämpfen. ich fahre nun aber auch nicht neben den leuten her um zu sehen wie sie das lockout nun benutzen damit das so oft passiert.
ich empfehle aber den leuten immer das lockout wirklich nur auf ebenen strecken zu benutzen. also wenns es geteert ist.
die sache an den lockout ist ja die das sie im gelände mehr energie verbaucht als eine geöffnete federung. so im groben gesagt...
darum finde ich dann eben die lockouts mit einstellbarem losbrechmoment des lockouts eigentlich die einzige vernünftige lösung. das aber kostet dann ja auch schon wieder geld und wird wenn dann meistens auch schon wieder zu hart eingestellt . 
aber nen fully das bei nem wiegetritt nicht wippt, ohne plattform, ist mir eigentlich auch noch nicht untergekommen. ich würde fast sagen da wird was im wiegetritt falsch gemacht !  mit nem anständigen wiegetritt bekommt man ja fast sogar jede plattform zum wippen


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. Mai 2010)

RetroRider schrieb:


> An meinem Hardtail lasse ich übrigens auch konsequent die Finger vom Dämpferlockout.



Ja klar, ein Kumpel von mir an seinem BMX auch..


----------



## Marc B (10. Mai 2010)

Im Gelände immer offen und höchstens auf einer Babypopo-glatten Straße zugedreht!


----------



## JHDVi (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo
An meinem Fox der auf Pro Pedal3 steht merke ich kaum einen Unterschied zwischen offen und zu mehr.
Irgendwie war da letztes Jahr aber anders,-härter.
Kann da was   passiert sein im Winter?

So komme ich im harten Gelände kaum noch den Berg hoch.


----------



## Cool Breeze (19. Mai 2010)

Hinten mach ich zu sobald es bergauf geht.


----------



## snoopz (19. Mai 2010)

JHDVi schrieb:


> An meinem Fox der auf Pro Pedal3 steht merke ich kaum einen Unterschied zwischen offen und zu mehr.



Wenn ich meinen RP23 auf "3" stelle und ProPedal anmache, wird der Hinterbau bretthart und federt nur noch bei wirklich harten Stößen ein.


----------



## s0nx (26. Mai 2010)

also ich benutze bei meinem HT immer den lockout auf der straße,egal obs gerade aus oder bergauf geht,bei bergabfahrten mach ich ihn wieder raus , selbst auf feldwegen die bergauf gehen mach ich den lockout rein .. man merkt spürbar das man mehr vortrieb hat und nicht soviel in die federrung geht .

also ich das ht bekommen hatte war mir der sinn und zweck eines lockout garnicht so geläufig aber jetzt möcht ich ihn garnicht mehr missen , geht einfach viel besser bergauf.


----------



## everywhere.local (27. Mai 2010)

bei mir geht das pro pedal an, sobald ich berghoch fahre.
und eigentlich auch in der stadt. selbst dann, wenn ich nicht mir gröberen schlägen zu rechnen habe ^^


----------



## gary.fischer (28. Mai 2010)

Vorletztes Jahr im Sommerurlaub habe ich beobachten dürfen (wir waren zu Fuß unterwegs), wie sich MTBler mit eingeschalteten Lockout den Weg zur Sillianer Hütte (Karnische Alpen) hochgequält haben. Der Weg ist für einen Fahrweg schon recht anspruchsvoll und steil. Bei diesen Bikern ist dann immer das Hinterrad durchgedreht (Steine, Bodenwellen etc.). Wenn da mal keine Energie verloren geht. Das hiesse für mich, so ich denn Fully hätte - Lockout immer auf


----------



## mtb66 (30. Mai 2010)

Das kann natürlich jeder  machen wie er will, und die Meinungen gehen hier sehr weit auseinander.
Ich würde aber grundsätzlich bergauf eher ohne Federung und bergab mit fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (30. Mai 2010)

Selbst beim Hardtail geht mir das Gewippe aufn Keks, wenn es im Wiegetritt den Berg raufgeht. Da und nur da kommt dann das Lockout zum Einsatz. Eigentlich ganz einfach...


----------



## -M-T-B- (31. Mai 2010)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich mich bisher gefragt wozu zum Geier ich meine Gabel sperren sollte? 
Habe ja kein Fully, aber ergibt Sinn, werde das mal ausprobieren mit dem Ausschalten bergauf..


----------



## Dowhillsun.xXx (8. Juni 2010)

Lockout nur auf geteerten Strassen


----------



## dominik-deluxe (8. Juni 2010)

wichtig ist vorallem bei steilen(teer) bergauf passagen, dass beim lockout im heck auch der sag weg ist. also steilerer sitzwinkel. daher besser pedalieren.

ansonsten im gelände immer auf. 

im wiegetritt (teer) gerne auch mal zu.


----------



## flyingscot (8. Juni 2010)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> wichtig ist vorallem bei steilen(teer) bergauf passagen, dass beim lockout im heck auch der sag weg ist. also steilerer sitzwinkel. daher besser pedalieren.



Das ist aber nicht bei allen Dämpfern so... beim DT Swiss SSD210L war es so, richtig. Bei Fox aber nicht, d.h. der Sag blieb erhalten.


----------



## -M-T-B- (18. Juni 2010)

Ich lasse meine Gabel immer auf. Ich stehe eh *nie* beim Radeln und wippe auch beim bergauf fahren nicht.

Also hab ich es dann doch sein lassen und die Gabel immer auf.


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (18. Juni 2010)

-M-T-B- schrieb:


> Ich lasse meine Gabel immer auf. Ich stehe eh *nie* beim Radeln und wippe auch beim bergauf fahren nicht.
> 
> Also hab ich es dann doch sein lassen und die Gabel immer auf.



Das ist schön das *DU* nie beim radln aufstehst. Andere Leute machen das regelmäßig  
Genrell blockier ich meine Gabel immer bergauf, hinten ist nichts was ich blockieren könnte, wobei bei meinem alten Fully hab ich den Dämpfer bergauf immer auf Plattform gestellt.


----------



## m7cha (23. Juni 2010)

Fahr auch nur Hardtail, hab bei meiner Gabel das Lockout in 80% der Fälle zu. Nur wenns ich gröberes Gelände oder bergab geht mach ich das Ding auf. Für Forstwege reicht die Restdämpfung bei geschlossenem Lockout m.E. vollkommen aus.


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Juli 2010)

Hm beim RP23 Boost Valve hab ich meist ProPedal Stufe 2 an.. der Dämpfer verliert dadurch an Feinfühligkeit, wippt aber bei halbwegs rundem Tritt nur minimal.Eigentlich sehe ich auch kein Wippen mehr beim Dämpfer in der Ebene aber ein bisl wird er sich wohl immer bewegen, solange man keinen Lockouthebel hat. Bei Stufe 3 kommt schon ein ziemliches Hardtailgefühl auf.. wenn auch nicht komplett.
Fahren tu ich auch kleine Abfahrten mit Stufe 2, der Dämpfer verliert dadurch nur Feinfühligkeit und bei gröberen Stößen macht sich das um so weniger bemerkbar finde ich.
Wenn ich dann ein längeres Stück runterfahre oder auf wurzeligen/schwierigen Wegen unterwegs bin mach ich den Dämpfer ganz auf. 

So ist es für mich bis jetzt am angenehmsten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

